# 4" Rhom Fin Rot on anal fin...?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Heres the pic, is it from stress ? How can I treat it ?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd use salt and some Maracyn plus. I've had fast results using this product.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753383


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

what about melafix ?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> what about melafix ?


I've used it in the past, and it just didn't seem to be very effective to me.

Salt and maracyn:

rot...when I first got the fish









after treatment









and today....perfect fins!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice fish ! Can I use Maracyn Plus solely without salt ? Or is salt necessary/required ?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Nice fish ! Can I use Maracyn Plus solely without salt ? Or is salt necessary/required ?


I guess it's not required, but I think it helps in fighting the disease. I don't really use a lot of salt. Just a little, and then add the maracyn.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

oh ok, thanks


----------

